# Two lenght or not two lenght



## Ray Padden (Nov 9, 2011)

After many years, I have recently taken up photography again. The last camera I shot on was a Canon F1, which I still treasure to this day. I picked up a second hand 20D coupled with a starter kits of a 17 - 55 mm and 70 - 300 mm. 
I shoot a lot of moto x, rugby and live music along with landscapes and seascapes
Now here is my big question, next year, when Canon release an updated version of either the 7D or 5D, I plan on going all out and getting pro / semi pro kit together. I wish to buy what ever body is released, ( until then I am happy with the 20D ), a 24, 50 and 85 mm _f_ 1.8 lenses and a 10 - 22 mm.
Finally, the question, I am dwelling on either a 24 - 70 mm 2.8 and a 70 - 200 mm 4 or 24 - 104 mm and 100 - 400 mm. What would ye choose?


----------



## briansquibb (Nov 9, 2011)

Get a secondhand 7D now and a 70-200F2.8. Leave the 17-55 on the 20D and the 70-200 on the 7D. Use the 7D for rugby and MotoX over the winter. 

If/when the 5DIII/7DII arrive then replace the 20D and get a new lens to go with the new camera if the 17-55 is not what you want. Do you mean 17-55 or 18-55 - there is a big difference.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 9, 2011)

The 100-400 is a good nature/wildlife lens, but is a poor choice for sports. I would try to get a 70-200 f2.8, be it Canon, or Sigma IS, or no IS depending on your budget.

I think it is a mistake to try and build a kit in one big purchase. Buy one lens/camera/flash at a time giving yourself a chance to make each purchase with as much fothought as possible.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2011)

Ray Padden said:


> After many years, I have recently taken up photography again. The last camera I shot on was a Canon F1, which I still treasure to this day. I picked up a second hand 20D coupled with a starter kits of a 17 - 55 mm and 70 - 300 mm.
> I shoot a lot of moto x, rugby and live music along with landscapes and seascapes
> Now here is my big question, next year, when Canon release an updated version of either the 7D or 5D, I plan on going all out and getting pro / semi pro kit together. I wish to buy what ever body is released, ( until then I am happy with the 20D ), a 24, 50 and 85 mm _f_ 1.8 lenses and a 10 - 22 mm.
> Finally, the question, I am dwelling on either a 24 - 70 mm 2.8 and a 70 - 200 mm 4 or 24 - 104 mm and 100 - 400 mm. What would ye choose?



I'd wait until you get your new camera. New lenses may appear in the next year, and buying a lens that you don't actually need for your 20D could be costly. You will Need much longer lenses for the same composition on FF. The 300mm would need to be 480mm, for example, and a 500mm lens is pricey.


----------



## Ray Padden (Nov 10, 2011)

I will wait and see what Canon announce camera wise in the new year, if in deed they do announce / release an upgraded model or either the 7D or 5D series. I like the idea of full frame, but 3.9fps over 8 fps could be a factor to take in to account.
Oh, yes, that was my mistake regarding the lens, it is a 18 - 55 mm, which now puts me on the idea of getting that for gigs, I think it would be idea.
I agree, I will hold tough until new releases and wait and see. Still, it is fun getting back in to photography, may never work on a Horseman again, and do miss the darkroom, but thats progress.
Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 11, 2011)

Ray Padden said:


> I will wait and see what Canon announce camera wise in the new year, if in deed they do announce / release an upgraded model or either the 7D or 5D series. I like the idea of full frame, but 3.9fps over 8 fps could be a factor to take in to account.
> Oh, yes, that was my mistake regarding the lens, it is a 18 - 55 mm, which now puts me on the idea of getting that for gigs, I think it would be idea.
> I agree, I will hold tough until new releases and wait and see. Still, it is fun getting back in to photography, may never work on a Horseman again, and do miss the darkroom, but thats progress.
> Thanks everyone for the advice.



Depending on what model it is, and if you've got a lazy grand or twenty to throw around, there's always digital backs for your old bellows...


----------



## Ray Padden (Nov 11, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Ray Padden said:
> 
> 
> > I will wait and see what Canon announce camera wise in the new year, if in deed they do announce / release an upgraded model or either the 7D or 5D series. I like the idea of full frame, but 3.9fps over 8 fps could be a factor to take in to account.
> ...



The Horseman was on hire at the time, but what a great camera to use. Shooting on that format left no room for error, plus it had the benefit of instilling the rule, every frame counts. As for a lazy twenty grand, I wish. 
Thanks for all the feed back. Hey, p.s. well done on the karma posts, I gather long posting members get 'stars' in the form of cameras and 'likes' in the form of karma.


----------

